# Аккордеон цифровой Roland FR-8x продам



## akella1 (15 Сен 2016)

Аккордеон Roland FR - 8x продам. Инструменту 1,5 года, отличное состояние. В полном комплекте. Цена 360 тыс.руб., без торга.


----------

